# Northern Virginia Rat Babies for sale! 5 of them



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

I rescued 8, 4 week old baby rats last weekend from being snakefood and as much as I love them all I am only keeping three of them!
I will be looking for homes for the other five.
Here is the breakdown of the ones available:
Two boy Pink Eyed Whites 
Two female Pink Eyed White Dumbos
One female Blue(American maybe?) Hooded
All babies are well socialized and have been held every single day. I would like to wait to rehome them until they are a bit older, however if you insist that you'd like them before they are 8 weeks old I can rehome them starting 6 weeks old.
I would prefer if you take all the females OR the both the males, however I can consider placing one of the females if you have existing females or a neutered male. Keep in mind these babies are small at the moment!

And no I will not rehome before 6 weeks of age<3



























For more pictures and information please post here OR if you want a faster reply email me at [email protected]


----------



## Lach2016 (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a 5wk old female and would love to have the blue hooded female. I sent you a private message.


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

Two little boys still available! Pink eyed whites and veryVERY sweet


----------

